# Tips on passing a urinalysis test



## labor of love (Sep 26, 2014)

Im guessing this is okay to post in the off topic room as this isnt related to politics or religion :biggrin: :biggrin: 
In any event Im going to be taking a urinalysis test very soon which I need to pass in order to start a new job. Im trying to flush/remove/hide any evidence of a substance I may smoke recreationally a couple days or more a week. The drug in question is legal to smoke in Colorado and Wahington. Besides chugging a gallon of water a day, does anyone have some advice that may help?
thanks!


----------



## CutFingers (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't smoke at all...right now and before the test. THC is stored in fat cells water won't help. Get one of those pass your test drinks...They actually work. 

They cost about 25 bucks. Or you can buy niacin and creatine and make your own...


----------



## labor of love (Sep 26, 2014)

i already take creatine regularly and i jog 10-12 miles a week.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 26, 2014)

I am with Cut Fingers, stop smoking now to be safe, even if you get the drink.

I am a daily partaker myself, when I had to drug test for Kaiser i bought a drink and passed with flying colors. 

Although, I have had friends who smoked 2 days before, did nothing and passed... 

Mowgs


----------



## CutFingers (Sep 26, 2014)

Testing protocol is different for each company. I passed my test for Safeway and that was 2 days before...LOL I also quit the same day.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 26, 2014)

If your test is soon, you are probably screwed.
The only 100% way to pass is to not "partake" for at least 30 days before the test. There are a bunch of theories and methods that people swear by that simply DO NOT WORK!
The people at the labs and the science have come a long way over the years. They test for elevated Creatine levels and masking agents. Even chugging gallons of H2O before your test will elevate your levels........
......your urine simply appearing "too clear" is a giveaway too.
Even a false positive or error or whatever WILL cause you to fail.

If you are going to a lab to peepee in a cup, you're screwed. If it's one of those quick tests, you'll probably be fine.
I'm not trying to be a dick, just being real.


----------



## JDA_NC (Sep 26, 2014)

This was over a decade ago, so I don't know if their formula has changed, but I had success with AZO Standard. 

It's a UTI medicine... I had smoked about a week out. You end up pissing the rainbow at first, which is pretty alarming, but it clears after a few hours/day. I went to a lab and passed. No guarantees there though.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 26, 2014)

Bait and switch!


----------



## Asteger (Sep 26, 2014)

Whatever happens, don't do what Withnail did:

[video=youtube;K-GGEJRz6So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-GGEJRz6So[/video]

(Around 3.30)


----------



## JBroida (Sep 26, 2014)

why not move to CO, WA, or CA


----------



## 9mmbhp (Sep 26, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> Bait and switch!



You mean the whizzinator? (marginally NSFW)


----------



## Mingooch (Sep 26, 2014)

I cant speak for your state but defrauding a urine test or adulterating one in NJ is a 3rd deg crime and can get you 3-5 years. Just saying.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 26, 2014)

They're talking about America though, not New Jersey.


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mingooch said:


> I cant speak for your state but defrauding a urine test or adulterating one in NJ is a 3rd deg crime and can get you 3-5 years. Just saying.



That has to be a gov't sanctioned test, I.e. for a state job, surely not going to work for Lowes or some other private enterprise....if it isn't?!?!?


----------



## chinacats (Sep 26, 2014)

9mmbhp said:


> You mean the whizzinator? (marginally NSFW)



Batting a thousand here and highly recommended.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 26, 2014)

I used to use a combo of
A) big breakfast
B) niacin 1 tablet every 2 hours,3 total
C) vitamin B to add color to the peepee after drinking
D) 3qts water

Bt again, this was years ago


----------



## panda (Sep 27, 2014)

Mingooch said:


> I cant speak for your state but defrauding a urine test or adulterating one in NJ is a 3rd deg crime and can get you 3-5 years. Just saying.



I can't speak for others, but you sound like a dweeb. Just sayin.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 27, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> If your test is soon, you are probably screwed.
> The only 100% way to pass is to not "partake" for at least 30 days before the test. There are a bunch of theories and methods that people swear by that simply DO NOT WORK!
> The people at the labs and the science have come a long way over the years. They test for elevated Creatine levels and masking agents. Even chugging gallons of H2O before your test will elevate your levels........
> ......your urine simply appearing "too clear" is a giveaway too.
> ...


Since Im the OP let me fill you in on my "situation". I went from being an everyday smoker basically to being a once a week smoker( only smoke on New Orleans Saints game days) this transition happened 5-6 weeks ago. So Ive smoked 5 times in the last 5 weeks. I havent smoked in 6 days and I will get my first interview with my potential new job on Monday. If everything works out Im guessing they will try and schedule a 2nd interview later in the week and shortly after that an appointment for urinalysis. Since Ive been cutting back lately on my own accord, I think some kind of "flush" from GNC is the way to go to completely ensure I pass.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 27, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> I used to use a combo of
> A) big breakfast
> B) niacin 1 tablet every 2 hours,3 total
> C) vitamin B to add color to the peepee after drinking
> ...


thanks for the advice


----------



## labor of love (Sep 27, 2014)

bear1889 said:


> That has to be a gov't sanctioned test, I.e. for a state job, surely not going to work for Lowes or some other private enterprise....if it isn't?!?!?



Yeah this is definitely not a govt job lol. The only reason Im even bothering with this upheaval in my lifestyle is because the job Im applying for offers $17k more in income annually from what I make right now plus benefits. Granted most of that added income will most definitely go straight to Jknives...I still want the position.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 27, 2014)

JBroida said:


> why not move to CO, WA, or CA



This guy just had to rub it in, lol. If I pass the drug screen to get the job I plan on returning to my regular lifestyle. Im still just cooking food for a living, not sure why this kind of work involves drug testing anyway. If they bust me on a random drug test down the road and fire me then so be it....so it goes


----------



## jaybett (Sep 27, 2014)

JBroida said:


> why not move to CO, WA, or CA



One of the first customers of a marijuana store, up here in Washington smoked it on TV for the local news. A few days later he was fired. 

Jay


----------



## jaybett (Sep 27, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Im still just cooking food for a living, not sure why this kind of work involves drug testing anyway. If they bust me on a random drug test down the road and fire me then so be it....so it goes



Liability. If you injure yourself or someone else, the first thing companies want done is a drug test. 

Jay


----------



## labor of love (Sep 27, 2014)

jaybett said:


> Liability. If you injure yourself or someone else, the first thing companies want done is a drug test.
> 
> Jay



Which is silly. A urinalysis will reveal my activity for the last 7 weeks or whatever, not whether or not I was baked yesterday.


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 27, 2014)

The commissioners of the KKF Fantasy Football League will gave to look into this use of appetite enhancing drugs and take appropriate action.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 27, 2014)

"Cutting back" won't do anything as far as passing goes. It's either there or it isn't. 

Keep up with the whole not smoking thing. In my past experience, the whole interview(s) to background check to urinalysis thing usually takes around 30 days, with the urinalysis being the final phase. I hope this is the case for you. I'll be pulling for you, but not for the Saints!
Good luck. Send me some of that 17K when you get the job!


----------



## wellminded1 (Sep 27, 2014)

To be totally sure, you need to stop 28 days out. But if it is only 5 times in 5 weeks? Grab a strip from GNC, follow the directions on the bottle and you should be good to go. I took a job in florida a few years back and it worked for me. Niacin is said to help as well.


----------



## daveb (Sep 27, 2014)

If you want to remove all doubt I'll be glad to send you a jar, certified nasty bits free, organic, pee. Shipping of course would be on you.:whistling:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 27, 2014)

daveb's peepee passaround!


----------



## chinacats (Sep 27, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> daveb's peepee passaround!



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## daveb (Sep 27, 2014)

Was thinking if I put it in a SV bag and sealed it.....


----------



## Vesteroid (Sep 27, 2014)

Liability is very real. Until you own a business and go through the trial where some idiot was baked yesterday and accidently spilled a hot liquid on his co worker, and said co worker need 3 surgeries and two years off work, all at the company's expense....you won't understand.

Oh and it is the business owners fault for not providing a strict no drug workplace for safety.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 27, 2014)

My wife's work does the drug test 48 hrs after the application is processed.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 28, 2014)

Vesteroid said:


> Liability is very real. Until you own a business and go through the trial where some idiot was baked yesterday and accidently spilled a hot liquid on his co worker, and said co worker need 3 surgeries and two years off work, all at the company's expense....you won't understand.
> 
> Oh and it is the business owners fault for not providing a strict no drug workplace for safety.


You really came to this thread with a misunderstanding of the discussion, please allow me to clear some things up for you. No one here, including myself is condoning the use of drugs while working. Thats what makes the drug screen inconclusive, the test wont prove you worked a shift under the influence of marijuana at all as the drug can stay in your system for quite a while after you use it. Like most people that take their professions seriously I take offense to the remark that I may work under the influence. Also, do you really think that telling me I just "won't understand" what workplace liability is about is a nice way to enter this thread? Please dont assume things like that about me. Do I really have any other choice besides responding sarcastically? In any event the thread is about passing a urinalysis test not work liability so I would appreciate it if we could stay on topic. Thanks again to those that contributed in a positive way.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2014)

This thread has been brought to the mod team for obvious reasons and it's been discussed on what to do with it, let's see if we can sort this out. 

First of all this thread was left open because it was not political, religious, or criminal in nature. We're aware that marijuana is a political hot point these days but the drug itself isn't political - it's people who make it that - it's a plant that can't be political on it's own. I'm sure some people think of it as a religion as well but it's worship wasn't being discussed. Yes marijuana is an illegal substance in more places than not, but this was a discussion about how to cleanse oneself of the drug vs the use of which IMO has distinction. 

Now for the attitudes being displayed here, this is troubling, and something that is going to be dealt with from now on. Members should feel at ease to express their opinions but insults aren't welcome and to be frank crappy attitudes would be better left at the door. 

I'm going to prune the attitudes from the discussion and re-open the thread. If you can't be civil then don't post.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> This thread has been brought to the mod team for obvious reasons and it's been discussed on what to do with it, let's see if we can sort this out.
> 
> First of all this thread was left open because it was not political, religious, or criminal in nature. We're aware that marijuana is a political hot point these days but the drug itself isn't political - it's people who make it that - it's a plant that can't be political on it's own. I'm sure some people think of it as a religion as well but it's worship wasn't being discussed. Yes marijuana is an illegal substance in more places than not, but this was a discussion about how to cleanse oneself of the drug vs the use of which IMO has distinction.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave, and well said!


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 29, 2014)

1. Stop smoking. Obviously.
2. Raise metabolism. Toxins will burn out of your system more rapidly.
3. Drink fluids. Again, obvious.

That's all you can do, naturally.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Sep 30, 2014)

Colorado Supreme Court hears case on marijuana use and employment

Link to Denver Post article.

Excerpt: 

_The case involves a quadriplegic medical-marijuana patient named Brandon Coats, who was fired from his job at Dish Network in 2010 after testing positive for pot even though there is no evidence he was impaired on the job. Dish Network says its company policy prohibits marijuana use of any kind.

Though the case focuses specifically on medical-marijuana use, it has drawn the attention of business groups and marijuana activists because the high court's conclusions could also be applied to recreational marijuana use. That makes it something of a test case nationally for how employers can treat marijuana in an age of increasing tolerance for cannabis use.
_


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 30, 2014)

Let's not get political here. The discussion is about how to remove the drug from your system - not about it's legal or moral use.


----------



## juice (Sep 7, 2020)

Whoa, six-year chrono!! Hope there was a long lead time on the test...


----------



## Nemo (Sep 7, 2020)

FTurner90 said:


> The general strategy for passing urine test is to increase your fluid intake and urine flow so as to dilute the concentration of drugs in the sample below the threshold of detection. An hour or two before the test, you should fill your bladder with fluids, as much as you can drink.


An (almost) 6 year necro. Impressive.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 7, 2020)

Yeah I passed that drug test Btw. But didn’t get the job because of my high blood pressure. 
Cant stand pot anymore so it’s funny I started this thread.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Sep 7, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Yeah I passed that drug test Btw. But didn’t get the job because of my high blood pressure.
> Cant stand pot anymore so it’s funny I started this thread.


I just read this whole thread not realizing this was in 2014 lol. I was like nice! New job! Haha


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 7, 2020)

Lol this is a blast from the past. As retired military, I'm glad I don't have to be tested anymore.


----------



## gregfisk (Sep 7, 2020)

Hahaha, I just did the same thing and read the whole thread thinking it was new. Just about to give some advice about how to pass the test. It’s funny that you don’t smoke anymore but started this thread.


----------



## Boondocker (Sep 16, 2020)

Well. I got on the medical cannabis program.


----------



## LucasFur (Sep 17, 2020)

Labor, Can you stop changing your profile pic ... I dont know who is speaking  
High blood pressure for a military job ... interesting ... i think creatine gives higher blood pressure ...


----------



## juice (Sep 17, 2020)

LucasFur said:


> Labor, Can you stop changing your profile pic ... I dont know who is speaking


Yes, this. It should be illegal


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 17, 2020)

juice said:


> Yes, this. It should be illegal


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 17, 2020)

And on topic, STOP SMOKING WEED *******!


Or go to your local smoke shop for some fake urine?


----------

